# Back to the Future/ new 4th movie?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL so by that title Im sure you thought there was going to be one but my question is do you think that a 4th movie would be a good idea? I mean if Jurassic park can do it why not Back to the Future!
Michael J Fox still could play a part and maybe have one of his kids come back in time so the series has some continuity?
In the 3rd movie they did leave on a futuristic train and kind of left the option open for another movie. I personally would go see it.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> LOL so by that title Im sure you thought there was going to be one but my question is do you think that a 4th movie would be a good idea? I mean if Jurassic park can do it why not Back to the Future!
> Michael J Fox still could play a part and maybe have one of his kids come back in time so the series has some continuity?
> In the 3rd movie they did leave on a futuristic train and kind of left the option open for another movie. I personally would go see it.


I'm in - let's write a mock up and get it to Universal, lol. Back to the Future definitely deserves a good sequel with Michael J. Fox in there, not as the main character. I'm also way in on Jurassic World - the preview with the original music reimagined gave me shivers. My wife, not so much, but she will be excited once I get that bad boy on Blu.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There has been speculation for years that there may be a 4th movie however both the director and universal have said no as they don't want to mess with what has proven to be a great trilogy.
Too bad as I really would love to see more.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would love to see this too. My reticence would be that they would ruin it by trying to make it too edgy, or dopey or... (Personally) I think much of its appeal comes from the perfect time capsules created and the innocence.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, it was fun and clean for all ages something that can't be said for many movies.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, it was fun and clean for all ages something that can't be said for many movies.


 This is sad, but you're right. Too many today trying to capture people's attention, with the wrong things. I feel this more so with movies for younger people.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I clicked on this like half scared that there was going to be some sort of Family-Guy "esque" humor about Michael J. Fox. Thankfully not.

No, I don't think we should do a 4th. Let's let it end as a great trilogy.

The travesty that will be Ghostbusters doesn't need to happen to Back to the Future.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything is redone at some point. Wait for the original producers and such to die off and then someone else will pick it up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bmxer241 said:


> Everything is redone at some point. Wait for the original producers and such to die off and then someone else will pick it up.


 ...and ruin it


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Ughh... You're both right. I don't have to look farther than Jar Jar Binks.

I thought that was the worse thing that could happen to the franchise 
until the day Disney bought it. 

Game over man. Game over!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I would not be happy about Back to the Future being redone or having a 4th with a totally different character, it's a classic that I still watch once a month


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, once a month?! That has got to be love or nostalgia. Or a bit of both.

I did like reminiscing about what they thought the future was supposed to 
be like in 2015.

Kinda feels like we got jipped. I'd trade ISIS for flying hover cars any day.

...
MP


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

mpompey said:


> Wow, once a month?! That has got to be love or nostalgia. Or a bit of both. I did like reminiscing about what they thought the future was supposed to be like in 2015. Kinda feels like we got jipped. I'd trade ISIS for flying hover cars any day. ... MP[/QUOTE
> 
> I might of been exaggerating on once a month a bit lol but it is a movie I will never get tired of


----------

